# Sound & ssh



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a general question.
Is it possible to forward sound through a ssh connection?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2009)

I read somewhere that esd(1) can be run on the server and the client, forwarding sound over ssh. Maybe look into that?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 8, 2009)

1. use mpd/musicpd from Ports
2. PulseShit from Ports (PulseAudio)
3. dd < /dev/random | ssh user@host "dd > /dev/dsp"


----------



## phoenix (Mar 8, 2009)

There's also audio/nas, the Netword Audio Server.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the valuable feedback!


----------

